# ANOTHER S-Dog!



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I had been hoping for a golden puppy this year, but hubby had other plans.
Simon and Shadow have a new baby brother... STORM!
He's an 8-week old Chocolate Lab.
Shadow is less than thrilled, but Simon has been the most AMAZING big brother I could have ever hoped for!
He keeps bringing toys, being VERY gentle, and he EVEN brought him a mouthful of his own food!:yuck: At first, I thought he was being sick, but then I realized that it was whole- he had kept it in his mouth and dropped it to the pup! (AWWW)
First night went VERY well-- he slept in his crate (after about 5 minutes of crying) all night from 11pm to 5:30 am. We were prepared for the very worst!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! Adorable!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute...I love chocolate labs.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't believe how incredible Simon has been with him. Someone came to the door, and of course, the older dogs barked, but Simon put himself between the door and the puppy.
If the puppy cries, Simon goes over to see what's up, and then, of course, Storm bites after his tail-feathers, which is FINE with Simon!
He lets him have ALL of his toys, and he even left some food in his bowl, which he NEVER does, and when Storm went over to investigate, that was cool with his big blonde brother!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

What a beautiful pup!I would simply love seeing him grow!Chocolate labs are gorgeous!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

gorgeous boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Storm is adorable. WTG Simon for being a good big brother. Hopefully Shadow will come around soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAAHHHHH, Storm is adorable! What a great addition to your pack.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just sooo cute, good luck with Storm!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

love labby pup cuteness............I'm so impressed with Simon, who is going to make puppyhood with Storm alot easier!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Storm is a very cute little addition to your crew. It sounds like Simon is being the perfect big brother. Too darned sweet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Storm is just about the cutest little guy. I love chocolate labs. Sounds like Simon loves him too.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What a cutie! I love labs and chocolate are my favorites.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yoummy, yummy chocolate!!!
We loves chocolate around here! Hope to meet storm this summer!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We would love to meet him this summer! He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was so prepared for the absolute nightmare that the first few nights with Simon were. Is it common for Goldens to be so good?
Today, he brought a toy, and Storm held on for just the slightest....gentlest tug of war I have EVER seen!
It's almost as if he's helping to train. We go outside to pee and/or poop, and Simon will come too... I'll say "go potty", and Simon will oblige as if to say, "See? Like this!" Puppy will usually follow suit... 
I'm so thrilled! Right now.. asleep with John on the couch, LOL! (under the ruse of watching NASCAR)


----------

